# Negative tests driving me crazy!



## starrlamia (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Guys

I realize you cant tell me if Im preggo or not (too bad!) but I needed to post somewhere there were fertility experts and you guys are pretty awesome.

I do not chart, but I have had regular periods for the last 13 years. My cycle is 35 days normally, however once or twice a year it is 42 days and very rarely 28 days (like once every other year...). My LMP was a day shorter then normal (7 days is normal) and about 4 days later had a bit of spotting (usually have a bit of spotting couple of days before not after!).

I am now at day 49 and no period in site. I have taken 4 HPTs, 1 FR digital and 3 FRER normal in the last 2 weeks and all negative. At this point I do have some preggo symptoms, tender breasts, and nausea, my stomach is off to the point where I dont even want to eat, though am because I know I need too. Even chocolate doesnt seem appetizing which means something is definately off! I have had some spotting, though it is very very light (no pad needed) and some cramping.

How normal is it to have delayed O, this delayed, when it has never happened before? I realize cycles can very and it does happen but is it normal to be so far off? And how likely is it that the tests are all negative at this point? How far apart should I space the tests? I took one last night, and have one more left. I figured I would call and make a blood test appt. Monday if AF has not appeared.

Any insite, help or just comforting comments appreciated!!!


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

My opinion (and as you said I can't tell you if you're preggo or not!) is that longer cycles can happen to anyone at anytime, but usually because of a change such as increased stress. 49 days I really wouldn't worry about. I would go to midwife (personally), only if I was going on two full months (so 60 days plus), of no period. False negatives are extremely rare.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Without charting you won't know for sure when you ovulated and we can't be sure how long your average luteal phase is. With a typical 35 day cycle and an average LP of 12-14 days, we might guess that your average O window is CD 21-23. At CD 49 you would potentially be 26-28 DPO... definitely far enough along to get accurate results on an HPT. So either you did not O when you typically do OR you're dealing with something else that is preventing bleeding.

First, do you recall patches of fertile cervical fluid? Creamy or eggwhite in consistency? That could help you guess better when O happened. Many normal things can delay O by days or even weeks like stress, illness, injury, travel, diet changes, strenuous exercise, etc. Any of these things happen this cycle? Sometime the cause of delayed O is not obvious. You may have O'd just within the last week (in which case it was too early to test) or still not yet at all. It can definitely happen, though I can't speak to how likely it is when your cycles have been so regular for years. I would probably continue to test once or twice a week depending on how much you like to POAS. You could pick up some dollar store tests so you don't break the bank!

Otherwise you could be dealing with a corpus luteum cyst. This is a benign cyst that forms after the follicle ruptures and then seals back up and fills with fluid. This will prolong the life of the corpus luteum, keeping your progesterone levels raised and preventing the uterine lining from shedding. This type of cyst is not common, but it supposedly does happen to every woman at least once in her reproductive career. Usually a corpus luteum cyst will resolve on its own in a few weeks and then you will bleed and resume your normal cycles.

Like the pp said, I too would not worry for quite some time unless your gut starts telling you that something is wrong. If it continues past the point that you're comfortable, then a blood test could rule out pregnancy and external palpitation/ultrasound could confirm/rule out a cyst. Good luck!


----------



## starrlamia (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks guys!

I honestly dont recall any cm that indicated O. It was a long month, just started school and working part time, but im not overly stressed! It seems so weird to be so off, but with so many negative tests, something else must be going on 

I really appreciate your posts, it is really refreshing to be able to belong to a community that is so knowledgable and compassionate


----------

